# 11th Edition Emergency care



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi guys and gals,

Im in basic class right now and we are using the 11th Edition Emergency Care book along with the work book. My question is has anyone else done a class with this book. I go over all the review questions and workbook along with the online study but when we go to take the test in class its none of the same questions. I've passed all the test so far but would like to know if anyone knows of any other place that would have some of the test questions to help study by. 

Thanks,
Texasgal


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Not asking for actual test but better spot that anyone knows of that will have more of the actual questions to practice with.


----------



## MidwestFF (Jun 8, 2010)

I just finished the class using this book. I have already passed all my exams. Even if you had the book available during the test you will not find questions taken directly out of the book. You have to not only read but be able to understand, interpret and be able to apply what your learning. Our class did have a website with additional practice material on the college website but it requires a sign-on to that system. Someone else may have a few suggestions as to external resources.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2010)

We just did the  airways  Chapter 6 and I passed that. Next week is Chapter7-13 test and I must admit im about to piss kittens!


----------



## mcdonl (Jun 8, 2010)

texasgirl, my class used this book. I did the workbook, and there was a website www.prehall.com/emtacheive and I did all of those practice tests as well. The instructor gave us tests out of the teachers test generator from the Brady program.

Passed no problem.

If you take the time to study, do your practice exams and know your material you will do fine.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 8, 2010)

texasgirl said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> Im in basic class right now and we are using the 11th Edition Emergency Care book along with the work book. My question is has anyone else done a class with this book. I go over all the review questions and workbook along with the online study but when we go to take the test in class its none of the same questions. I've passed all the test so far but would like to know if anyone knows of any other place that would have some of the test questions to help study by.
> 
> ...



I used that text book for my class,  so I kinda understand where you are coming from. 
But the tests are generaly not set up with the same questions from reviews. The review questions are there to test how well you understand what you have learned, Thus the ability to answer the questions in the test correctly.  It sounds like you are learning things well.
keep up the studying!


----------



## galadriel (Jun 8, 2010)

*11th edition Emergency Care/workbk text*

I just graduated EMT class with this text as well; found it really good and helpful. You might try the website emtb.com for more quiz/test/scenario practices..


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks. Im going to check that out.^_^


----------



## Naota_X (Jun 21, 2010)

this is a site i used for my book it has little quizes and games for basic stuff it  helped me out hope it helps u
http://www.emtb.com/9e/online_chapter_pretests.cfm
didnt see that in the above post  srry


----------

